

The Benjamin Franklin Effect - shandsaker
http://www.attendly.com/the-benjamin-franklin-effect-and-why-you-need-to-quit-your-job-before-its-too-late/

======
msutherl
Along similar lines, Daniel Kahneman in _Thinking Fast and Slow_ advises
writing down your thoughts before entering a meeting as you are likely to be
affected by the ensuing discussion. You can extend that logic to jobs,
relationships, and any activity where you might want to observe your own bias.

------
saraid216
I'm not sure if this is linkbait or just HN bait.

~~~
shandsaker
It's neither. It's hopefully good content which people get to decide by voting
up, or voting down.

You don't game HN by writing link bait, because articles without substance are
rarely voted up. You just write what you hope is great content, and HN is one
of the places you will seed it if you think it is appropriate for a tech
audience.

~~~
saraid216
Oh, well it's a good thing this has any content that couldn't be had by just
reading the Wikipedia article it links.

I guess it's novel in that the headline says something completely different
from the article. Do you have a separate editor for your headlines, or is that
excuse only for newspapers?

